# St. Patrick's Day - March 17th



## debodun (Feb 22, 2022)

Post anything relating to St. Patrick's Day or Ireland. Let me kick it off:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 22, 2022)

_"Oh the Murphy's gave a party just about a week ago
Everything was plentiful, the Murphy's they're not slow
They treated us like gentlemen, we tried to act the same
But only for what happened, well it was an awful shame…"_


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 22, 2022)

Irish blessings: . “May your neighbors respect you, troubles neglect you, the angels protect you, and heaven accept you." " May you be an hour in heaven, before the devil knows your dead."


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)

​


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Irwin (Feb 23, 2022)

March is Irish-American Heritage Month. We'll need to do something to celebrate like watch films about Ireland or drink heavily.   

_Belfast _is a good movie about the turbulent '70s in Ireland, and there was _Bloody Sunday_ and I think_ In the Name of the Father _was pretty good from what I remember.


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2022)

How about _Young Cassidy_?


----------



## debodun (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2022)

Saint Patrick's Cathedral, NYC


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2022)

St Patrick's Day can fall any day of the week, but a special St Patrick's Day mass is held whether it's a Sunday, a Friday or anything in between.

These church services are special as they tell the story of St Patrick and what people can learn from him and what he achieved during his lifetime-- such as converting the Irish people to Christianity.


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2022)

Ireland will embrace St Patrick's Day in 2022 more than ever. Pubs and venues have had a sobering two years, having closed for most of the pandemic © Paul Faith/Getty

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/articles/st-patricks-day-ireland-2022


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2022)

How to make traditional Irish Colcannon




Creamy, buttery mashed potatoes and cabbage (or kale)

https://www.irishcentral.com/culture/food-drink/colcannon-recipe


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi @Becky1951 -been awhile, good to see you! Hope you're well.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 28, 2022)

A good day for a Tullamore DEW... never seems to be a bad one.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> A good day for a Tullamore DEW... never seems to be a bad one.


I looked this up. Here are some of the adjectives written to describe the flavor, no lie:

_PALATE Honey, banana chips, red apple, toffee, earthy malt, nutmeg and a touch cinnamon and copper. 

This mild blended whiskey has spicy, lemony and malty notes with charred wood undertones giving a soft, buttery, rounded flavor that lingers in the mouth._

My goodness, no wonder you like it!


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 28, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> My goodness, no wonder you like it!


Long been my favorite, only thing wrong is it's price, LOL

Every man deserves his DEW!

http://www.dramdevotees.com/every-man-deserves-his-d-e-w/


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Long been my favorite, only thing wrong is it's price, LOL
> 
> Every man deserves his DEW!
> 
> http://www.dramdevotees.com/every-man-deserves-his-d-e-w/


Interesting history, thanks!


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 1, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Hi @Becky1951 -been awhile, good to see you! Hope you're well.


Good to be back, had internet problems, needed a new router.


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 2, 2022)

_Easy Shamrock Pie

https://cincyshopper.com/easy-shamrock-pie/

_


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2022)

How to make bacon and cabbage recipe for St. Patrick's Day​Bacon and cabbage has been found to be Ireland's most popular dinner, according to Ireland's food board Bord Bia. 

It's also the meal that most people in Ireland associated with St. Patrick's Day (not corned beef, as our Irish American brethren believe).



Recipe here-
https://www.irishcentral.com/culture/food-drink/traditional-irish-bacon-and-cabbage-recipe


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2022)

St. Patrick driving the snakes out of Ireland


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2022)

*St. Patrick's Day Toast*


Here’s to a long life and a merry one.
A quick death and an easy one
A pretty girl and an honest one
A cold beer—and another one!


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2022)

__


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 16, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Saint Patrick's Cathedral, NYC


Jersey here.  Been to St. Patrick's many times.  Wonderful place.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 16, 2022)

Happy St. Patrick's to Everyone!

We usually have a nice corned beef and cabbage dinner for St. Patrick's.

We aren't Irish. But my wife works for a major Catholic University and she has worked with the priest community, a lot of Irish Catholics at the university, etc. About a 1/2 mile from the university used to be this lovely Irish pub. And they served wonderful meals. We used to go there regularly. Almost all the waiters were young people, fresh off the boat from Ireland. The place was decorated with portraits of Irish poets. Was so much fun. And the food was amazing.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 16, 2022)

I love this one...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 213301


The Celtic cross is a form of Christian cross featuring a nimbus or ring that emerged in Ireland, France and Great Britain in the Early Middle Ages. A type of ringed cross, it became widespread through its use in the stone high crosses erected across the islands, especially in regions evangelized by Irish missionaries, from the ninth through the 12th centuries.Wikipedia


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Georgiagranny (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm not Irish but will wear green tomorrow anyway. Then I'll wait until July and celebrate Bastille Day.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 16, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> I'm not Irish but will wear green tomorrow anyway. Then I'll wait until July and celebrate Bastille Day.


Everybody is Irish tomorrow.  Celebrate and enjoy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Wren (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2022)

_Don't press your luck...   _


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 17, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Everybody is Irish tomorrow.  Celebrate and enjoy.


Well, I'll stay happily British.  After all, St Patrick was English.
When I was in N.Ireland, many years ago, nobody seemed to bother about it.  It was looked upon by many as an American thing.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Mar 17, 2022)

*"Top o' the mornin' to y'wall." *


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 17, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> Well, I'll stay happily British.  After all, St Patrick was English.
> When I was in N.Ireland, many years ago, nobody seemed to bother about it.  It was looked upon by many as an American thing.


I am far from Irish myself but have been celebrating St. Patrick's Day since I was a child.  Mom made it point to dress us in green in order to avoid getting pinched by classmates.  Teachers made it a fun day as well.  It is OK to be Irish for the day.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I am far from Irish myself but have been celebrating St. Patrick's Day since I was a child.  Mom made it point to dress us in green in order to avoid getting pinched by classmates.  Teachers made it a fun day as well.  It is OK to be Irish for the day.


LOL..I'm Scottish from Irish Grandparents.. and Irish ancestry... and in Scotland where I was born and raised we always made a big deal about St Patricks' day with marches, and street parties ( not as much as Americans' tho')  ... oddly we hardly ever celebrated St Andrews Day... which is Scotlands' Saint..


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> LOL..I'm Scottish from Irish Grandparents.. and Irish ancestry... and in Scotland where I was born and raised we always made a big deal about St Patricks' day with marches, and street parties ( not as much as Americans' tho')  ... oddly we hardly ever celebrated St Andrews Day... which is Scotlands' Saint..


LOL, I'm a fourth generation Mexican American and do not have a drop of Irish blood.   Teehee.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> LOL, I'm a fourth generation Mexican American and do not have a drop of Irish blood.   Teehee.


How very refreshing not to hear an American state that they're Irish.... I have absolutely no idea why so many Americans' want to be Irish, they wouldn't if they lived there...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 17, 2022)

_"The real story of Saint Patrick_​_Everyone knows about Saint Patrick — the man who drove the snakes out of Ireland, defeated fierce Druids in contests of magic, and used the shamrock to explain the Christian Trinity to the pagan Irish. It’s a great story, but none of it is true. The shamrock legend came along centuries after Patrick’s death, as did the miraculous battles against the Druids. Forget about the snakes — Ireland never had any to begin with. No snakes, no shamrocks, and he wasn’t even Irish.


The real story of St. Patrick is much more interesting than the myths. What we know of Patrick’s life comes only through the chance survival of two remarkable letters which he wrote in Latin in his old age. In them, Patrick tells the story of his tumultuous life and allows us to look intimately inside the mind and soul of a man who lived over fifteen hundred years ago. We may know more biographical details about Julius Caesar or Alexander the Great, but nothing else from ancient times opens the door into the heart of a man more than Patrick’s letters. They tell the story of an amazing life of pain and suffering, self-doubt and struggle, but ultimately of faith and hope in a world which was falling apart around him.

The historical Patrick was not Irish at all, but a spoiled and rebellious young Roman citizen living a life of luxury in fifth-century Britain when he was suddenly kidnapped from his family’s estate as a teenager and sold into slavery across the sea in Ireland. For six years he endured brutal conditions as he watched over his master’s sheep on a lonely mountain in a strange land. He went to Ireland an atheist, but there heard what he believed was the voice of God. One day he escaped and risked his life to make a perilous journey across Ireland, finding passage back to Britain on a ship of reluctant pirates. His family welcomed back their long-lost son and assumed he would take up his life of privilege, but Patrick heard a different call. He returned to Ireland to bring a new way of life to a people who had once enslaved him. He constantly faced opposition, threats of violence, kidnapping, and even criticism from jealous church officials, while his Irish followers faced abuse, murder, and enslavement themselves by mercenary raiders. But through all the difficulties Patrick maintained his faith and persevered in his Irish mission.


The Ireland that Patrick lived and worked in was utterly unlike the Roman province of Britain in which he was born and raised. Dozens of petty Irish kings ruled the countryside with the help of head-hunting warriors while Druids guided their followers in a religion filled with countless gods and perhaps an occasional human sacrifice. Irish women were nothing like those Patrick knew at home. Early Ireland was not a world of perfect equality by any means, but an Irish wife could at least control her own property and divorce her husband for any number of reasons, including if he became too fat for ****** intercourse. But Irish women who were slaves faced a cruel life. Again and again in his letters, Patrick writes of his concern for the many enslaved women of Ireland who faced beatings and abuse on a daily basis.


Patrick wasn’t the first Christian to reach Ireland; he wasn’t even the first bishop. What made Patrick successful was his dogged determination and the courage to face whatever dangers lay ahead, as well as the compassion and forgiveness to work among a people who had brought nothing but pain to his life. None of this came naturally to him, however. He was a man of great insecurities who constantly wondered if he was really cut out for the task he had been given. He had missed years of education while he was enslaved in Ireland and carried a tremendous chip on his shoulder when anyone sneered, as they frequently did, at his simple, schoolboy Latin. He was also given to fits of depression, self-pity, and violent anger. Patrick was not a storybook saint, meek and mild, who wandered Ireland with a beatific smile and a life free from petty faults. He was very much a human being who constantly made mistakes and frequently failed to live up to his own Christian ideals, but he was honest enough to recognize his shortcomings and never allow defeat to rule his life.


You don’t have to be Irish to admire Patrick. His is a story of inspiration for anyone struggling through hard times public or private in a world with unknown terrors lurking around the corner. So raise a glass to the patron saint of Ireland, but remember the man behind the myth."_

https://blog.oup.com/2014/09/real-story-saint-patrick/


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 17, 2022)

They are only referring to their Irish heritage, Holly.  I cannot imagine living in Ireland, but I am descended from both the North and the Republic.  Further, it is not only an American thing as was commented on before.  All of Ireland honors St. Patrick as its patron saint.  He was abducted from England and enslaved as a youngster by Irish nobles.  When he escaped and later became a priest, he returned to Ireland and introduced Christianity to that Pagan state.  The shamrock is a symbol of the Holy Trinity.  In Ireland, today is a holy day of obligation for Catholics.  

The idea of how we in America is to celebrate getting out of that very repressive country, and to try and forget the Troubles and the Famine, etc.  That's all.  Most festivals we celebrate over here are for the similarity in reasons for coming to the USA.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2022)

Pictures taken today in Dublin...
















Hollywood actor John C Reilly was guest of honour at the parade..


----------



## timoc (Mar 17, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 213413


Sure, those are all everyday words for me, but then, I am part leprechaun, missus, I'll raise a pint of the black stuff to y'affter.


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Timewise 60+ (Mar 17, 2022)

My wife pinched me this morning because I did not have green on.  I pinched her back telling her she too was not wearing green!   

She scolded me, reminding me of her green eyes and her Auburn red hair. I reminded her that did not count.  She is as Irish as an American can get, although she was adopted, and we are not sure about her last name.... probably "O" something or 'Mc' something!  Anyway, we have been fighting this battle for over 52 St. Patrick Days together.   It has been a good life after all...

Happy St.  Patrick's Day to one and all...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## spectratg (Mar 17, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Everybody is Irish tomorrow.  Celebrate and enjoy.


My wife was proudly Polish the rest of the year, but Irish on her St. Patrick's Day birthday.  The story she told was that the doctor who delivered her was Irish, and he convinced her mother to name her Patricia.  This was a special day in our household when our daughters were growing up. When they were young adults, we would hit a pub or two for green beer on this fine and glorious day!


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2022)

I saw a commercial for Lucky Charms cereal that touted that for a limited time, the cereal would turn milk green. It looked disgusting. I wonder what $200K a year executive thought that one up?


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 17, 2022)

Capt Lightning said:


> When I was in N.Ireland, many years ago, nobody seemed to bother about it. It was looked upon by many as an American thing.


Yup
Let the crazy green beer swilling Americans hit the bars

Me, being of Irish descent. *will* celebrate

But, it'll be by eating green lime Jell-O in prep of my colonoscopy tomorrow

wheee


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 20, 2022)

It's said that St. Patrick drove the snakes out of Ireland. Without an internal combustion engine, it would be centuries before that came along, he probably had a couple of electric eels, masquerading as snakes, supplying the power:


----------

